

Ask YC: Best Local Conferences to Hire Lead Developers? - kimboslice

Any advice on local (Bay Area) tech conferences / meet-ups ideal for meeting potential lead developers?<p>Can range from large productions (Facebook) to small meet-ups. Thanks!!
======
mvrod
I am also looking for this type of events, so any help would be great!

